# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Persistance et pb d'accs  la base

## Tetranos

Bonjour  tous,

Ma question est simple...que se passe t-il si on utilise le service de persistance SQL et que l'on perd la connexion  la BD ?

Les workflows ne sont plus persists mais tournent malgr tout ? une exception est leve et je dois grer le cas avec un FaultHandler ? autre ?

Merci pour vos rponses...

----------


## Tetranos

Bon, j'ai fait le test...

Un workflow avec 3 tats :
- dbut (initialisation) : affiche une popup
- pause : fait une pause de 5 seconde
- fin (terminal)

et le service de persistance.

Si je coupe la connexion entre "dbut" et "pause" le service de persistance dclenche l'vnement ServicesExceptionNotHandled du runtime lorsque celui ci tente de persister l'instance. Visiblement, l'instance est ensuite "Aborter" ce qui dclenche un second ServicesExceptionNotHandled puisque l'Abort essai galement de faire persister l'instance.

En esprant que  puisse vous servir...

----------

